# Wanting a purebred cat - help me understand?



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I didn't want to derail another topic, but I've heard this come up a few times, and I'm wondering if someone can explain it to me:

What's the reason behind wanting a purebred cat?

Now, what I'm _not_ asking is, for example, what's the reason for wanting a Siamese, or what's the reason for wanting a Bengal? Because that's obvious to me. Whether or not I share the preference, you're looking for the specific traits or look that that breed has.

What I'm asking about is wanting _a_ purebred cat without any _specific_ breed in mind. I'm not asking that in a judge-y way, I'm asking because I really don't get it and I'd like to understand. 

Can anyone explain the thought process behind wanting a pedigree but not being drawn to a particular breed?


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Easy answer: Status

Harder answer: As a kid, I had a dozen books about cats. They all listed the traits and qualities of every breed, with beautiful, full-colour photos. I dreamed of owning some of those breeds. I watched cat shows where these beautiful ceratures were paraded around and I wanted to do that, be the centre of attention with my beautiful cat. We had pure bred dogs (because they're specifically important to the jobs they did and a dog from a reputable breeder is important). We had "barn cats" and "house cats", and the house cats were all Himalayan. 

I grew up with a strict division in quality/status between "pure bred" and "mutt/moggie/stray/whatever". My books all told me there were breeds of cats that were "better" than a shelter cat.

Do I think it's true? Heck no. Would I like to own a purebred cat one day? Yeah. Will I? Probably not.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My guess would be that a person has a list of requirements for traits that they want their cat to have. So they feel then can find a specific breed to fit into the 'mold' that they have imagined.


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

I know someone who kept telling me how pro-rescue cat they were. They'd complain about how many kittens were in shelters, that needed a permanent home.

Then they BOUGHT two purebred cats. When I asked why they didn't get a rescue cat, their answer was because a lot of rescue cats are 'damaged'.

I don't talk to this person anymore, but now and again I still here them talking about how good rescue shelters are and all the animals that need rehoming...and all I can think is what a hypocrite they are. Rescue cats are good enough for others, just not for her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I think the main factor besides wanting traits and a look are: it's the in thing/bragging rights (Bengal, Ragdoll... any of those overly BYB cats due to popularity... as expensive as a designer purse, but alive!!), it's exotic (and in many cases, was flown in without ever meeting the kitten), knowing its ancestory/meeting the parents (there are links to personality being genetic so it'd be a nice bonus to meet them), knowing the cat is health tested, also it should come with a health guarantee of one year (and some breeders will take back a cat at any time of its life), some people think they're healthier than domestics (if they'd been bred for health and not looks this might be true but survival of the fittest is still going strong in the domestic cats... somewhat OT: I watched a show recently about humans and how we may no longer be evolving because we've eliminated survival of the fittest and may now be slowly becoming a weaker species), also if you have allergies some breeds can be better for them so maybe you're looking for a hypoallergenic cat without knowing specific breeds (Norwegian Forest Cat comes to mind, this is a really great reason -- some breeders will send out test strips from their cats so you can see if you'll react to their cats). Lastly: Ignorance or turning a blind eye to the dire situation in shelters? Maybe just an entirely different perspective on life I can't explain...


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts, guys. 

I was kind of wondering if it was about knowing the ancestors. It _would_ be neat to be able to trace where your cat came from, I think.


----------



## Fae (May 25, 2013)

Jacq said:


> Easy answer: Status
> 
> Harder answer: As a kid, I had a dozen books about cats. They all listed the traits and qualities of every breed, with beautiful, full-colour photos. I dreamed of owning some of those breeds. I watched cat shows where these beautiful ceratures were paraded around


This. Though I've only been to two cat shows so far, and only more recently in life, I've always lived to read about them. Ive fallen in love with so many breeds that at this point I'm just throwing in the towel and saying I want a purebred because I can't get all of them! :lol:

My other reasons are meeting the parents and getting the kitten from someone who has known it since birth, which are both great ways to determine temperament (even better if you get an older kitten or cat), and knowing what health problems your cat is predisposed to and knowing that the cat has been screened and cleared for those problems (at least the common ones) and so have its parents. Mixed- or no-breed cats are sort of a mixed bag and you don't know what you're going to get health-wise, let alone what to test for.

Lastly, some purebred cats have very distinctive and attractive looks. Yes, it's shallow, but I find many of them beautiful (granted, all cats are beautiful ). I find so many beautiful and distinctive that even if I wanted to choose based on looks alone, I wouldn't be able to!

That said, I don't really prefer purebreds over mixed-/non-breeds or vice versa. I have a special place in my heart for both kinds.


----------



## Fae (May 25, 2013)

Edit: Whoops, didn't mean to include status in there... At least, I don't think that's really a reason for me. Considering how some people seem to view purebreds and their owners, I don't really see it as a status symbol. Animals aren't meant to be status symbols, anyway.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I am a shelter/rescue guy through and through. I want a cat who I can interact with first so I know the personality before I take on the commitment of being owned by the cat.

But that said, when I look at Fran's Gracie or Mylita's Katherine and Ivan or even Maru, it makes me think there might be something to this purebred thing. 

But even in those specific circumstances, I'm attracted to the personalities and appearances, not a specific breed. And I can "shop" for personalities/appearances at the shelter.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I think people fall in love with a breed, and it's a great way to get a kitten with a good way to predict their personalities. Plus, the some breads are downright beautiful. Personally, I would love to own a Himalayan one day. 

That was party of the reason I started following a purebred rescue in Wisconsin that rescues mostly Siamese, Persians, and Himalayas. Of course, I ended up picking one of their goofy-looking mixed breed rescues 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

There is several reasons. I have a 2 DSH and one purebred cat. The purebred I got as a retired breeder who didn't pay attention to her anymore and she was kind of neglected. I personally wanted the breed I did for looks, temperament, etc. she fit the breed to a T.

Now, I think most people who don't have a cat and go straight for a purebred get it to say they have it. A lot of these people too I find arnt cat people to begin with and think domestics are street cats who they don't want in their house. Of course I am generalizing but I am basing that off of my experience. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

To me, I will probably never own a purebred. In my opinion, you may not get the looks of specific purebreds (Bengal's come to mind, those rosette's are beautiful, and not in the general population  ) but with maybe more work than buying from a breeder you can get the personality you want. 

I do understand the appeal, it's just not for me. I can get a beautiful bicolor main ****, or I can get a beautiful bicolor DLH, to me the difference isn't great enough to warrant buying from a breeder, though I'm sure many people will argue that point. That's just my opinion. 

Saying that, I would never condemn anyone for buying from a breeder, to each his own.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi-We have 2 kittens from a rescue. They are about 14 weeks old-DSH. The Mom belonged to someone who took her to a shelter and then she gave birth. A couple days later, a rescue took them to a foster home and they were raised knowing about how to live in a home, socialize with people/animals. I saw them on the rescue's facebook page and we picked out our kitten (then ended up getting 2 from the litter) and were able to follow the progress/see pictures as we waited. I specifically wanted a kitten who had been raised by a mother (this one already familiar with home life) w/ siblings and I have 2 well behaved kittens so far. I guess their behaviors are probably not as predictable as purebreds, but we are a family of 4 and all over the board of what we wanted in a pet (playful/calm/lap sitter). With the 2, we have gotten a loud purr-er and a soft purr-er, a lap-sitter/a shoulder-sitter, likes balls/likes strings...and many other fun interesting qualities. Just wanted to chime in that a shelter/rescue kitten, cat can still have a history and not just be a mystery. It is fun to read/watch tv shows about the purebreds


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

NebraskaCat said:


> .... when I look at Fran's Gracie or Mylita's Katherine and Ivan or even Maru, it makes me think there might be something to this purebred thing.
> 
> But even in those specific circumstances, I'm attracted to the personalities and appearances, not a specific breed. And I can "shop" for personalities/appearances at the shelter.


This is absolutely how I feel and you articulated it perfectly (I couldn't find the words).

And while this is a "why a purebred cat" I have to add "why I can't bring myself to get a purebred cat" post into it..... I look at these purebreds and think how pretty they are and how nice it would be to have that look and personality... then I picture that photo I saw of the dead shelter cats.... all stacked up and I think about the variety of color patterns and body shapes that were in that pile. There would have been at least one cat in there with the personality I wanted (It was a HUGE pile) that I would have thought was beautiful. Now there's no way I could ever go anywhere but to a shelter to let one of them pick me. It's served me *SO FREAKING WELL* the two times I've done it.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

When I was younger, I actually didn't know there were even different breeds of cats other than regular cats, Siamese, and Persians. Now I've got books on the breeds and have seen the diversity of the breeds. 

Honestly, I would love some sort of oriental cat, Maine ****, or Manx. Would I ever buy one from a breeder? No. I'd rather not go through the trouble of finding a reputable breeder. I will always adopt. It's kind of funny because I never thought I'd come home with a plain old black&white cat when I went to the shelter, but I'm sure glad I did! Cherry is just...indescribable. She's what I always dreamed of in a cat. 

If I came across a purebred in a shelter AND it had a good personality, I would probably adopt it. Personality is definitely a deal breaker with me. I need a cat that is at least going to trust me. 

But I really think it's some sort of status thing or even plain ignorance. Not all shelter animals are 'broken'. Sure, some have their issues, but there are plenty who don't.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

For fear of having the thread shut down, please don't put down people who choose to have purebred cats (or rescues or shelter cats for that matter). I'm sure that wasn't the direction Blakeney would have intended when she started the thread. It's a personal preference, where to obtain one's cat, and the members on here who have purebreds I don't think are status-seekers or ignorant.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

NebraskaCat said:


> For fear of having the thread shut down, please don't put down people who choose to have purebred cats (or rescues or shelter cats for that matter). I'm sure that wasn't the direction Blakeney would have intended when she started the thread. It's a personal preference, where to obtain one's cat, and the members on here who have purebreds I don't think are status-seekers or ignorant.


Sorry, didn't mean for it to sound like everyone is like that. >.< Should have re-read what I wrote. Didn't realize how bad that sounded when I first wrote it. 

I don't look down on anyone who owns a purebred, it's obviously their choice as to where they get a cat. Just from what I've personally experienced, some people seem to think EVERY shelter animal is defective. 

If you want to know a lineage and have more predictable health and temperament, purebreds are probably a much better choice.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

oceanmist said:


> It's kind of funny because I never thought I'd come home with a plain old black&white cat when I went to the shelter, but I'm sure glad I did! Cherry is just...indescribable. She's what I always dreamed of in a cat.


Definitely this. I thought MowMOw was terribly plain looking and kind of unattractive when I adopted him. How things change! Now I look at him and think he has to be the most beautiful cat in the universe. No purebred show beauty could touch how gorgeous he is (in my eyes).

I adopted Book because he had the personality I wanted and because he was black (and no one wanted him because of it). I figured I already had the most perfect and beautiful cat in the universe. I'd be happy with a plain old black cat. After a year and a half I think he is absolutely gorgeous and statuesque. Now I know I have the prettiest cats...ever. 

Can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll bite !

Gracie is our second kitty, our first was a lovely senior rescue kitty named Nikki that Hubby had when I met him. I was new to cats - we only had guinea pigs when I was growing up, although my great-grandmother had a large stately tom cat named Ka-Puss, grey with goldish green eyes. We'd see him when we'd visit but he mainly stayed away from us kids. He liked to sit in Grandmother's wheelchair when she wasn't using it, and she took great pleasure in rolling him around as though he were His Royal Highness the King .

Nikki was grey with pale goldish green eyes (notice a theme?), maybe twelve years old? She was the sweetest lap kitty you could imagine. Hubby always said that Nikki taught him how to love. He was a single guy who had had various pets and of course, tons of girlfriends, but Nikki was his teacher. She did have a great gift of making connections with people. When Hubby and I went away on our honeymoon, my parents visited everyday to check in on Nikki, and ended up falling in love with her to the point that we almost felt ignored when we got back - all they talked about was Nikki and how she would come running to meet them, meowing and meowing... 

Nikki had a rough last year, however. I have talked about her before - she was a kidney-failure kitty because we knew nothing about the difference between free-feeding kibble versus canned food. We had to give her sub-cutaneous fluids to keep her alive. Then I had a baby, and Nikki became so stressed and unhappy at the change in the household that she and I struggled over everything. I was home with our son and having post-partum depression problems, and there was Nikki going through her own depression . I wish I had known more about cats then. Eventually she needed fluids almost daily, and became so weak and thin and clearly in pain that it became obvious that we were being selfish keeping her alive. It was a wrenching day when we had the cat doctor come to put her to down...

For Hubby and me, the end of Nikki's life was so hard that having another cat was far from our mind for years. Then about six and half years ago, several things happened all at once - Hubby lost his job (we now realize that he'd experienced a toxic reaction to Levaquin - whole 'nother story) and I happened upon a picture of this cat NEDM. I had never seen such a cat in my life, and was smitten by the strongest case of kitten fever I have ever experienced - I was almost out-of-my-mind for a week while I tried to figure out what kind of cat that was, and could I get one IMMEDIATELY. 

At first, there were a lot of discussions in the family about whether we wanted a pet at all (we traveled more back then), whether we wanted a kitten or an older cat etc., but I was determined although I am not even sure why. Now, I almost feel as though Gracie had planned it, so to speak. Seven months later, we brought fifteen-week old Gracie into our lives. 

So, the pluses? She's our second kitty, and this time we know about food and cat thinking and so much more. We know Gracie's family line, we know her diet and past history, and that she was raised with siblings and a mom, in a loving household. No mysteries - we know her really well, and to be fair, she knows us too. The cons? She is very much more complex a personality than Nikki was, not really a lap cat, tends to jealousy and sibling rivalry with our son (!), and is generally much more 'wild' or feline, actually. She demands treatment like a full member of the family, just by virtue of her strong-mindedness and personality. She also has brought a huge amount of good into our family - saving Hubby when he was so depressed about his health and job, helping us during the trauma of my dad's passing last year...

If I hadn't seen that cat picture, would I have thought of having another pet? I am truly not sure. I think the idea would have been much more abstract, and perhaps I would have been persuaded out of it more easily. I don't know. Prestige or other factors had nothing to do with the choice, though. It was that face that spoke to me :worship.










Fran


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Thank you Fran, for the great story. Who knew that "Cheeseburger Cat" coould bring so much good to someone's life! 



MowMow said:


> Can't judge a book by its cover.


 Or, in your case, a Book!


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> I'm sure that wasn't the direction Blakeney would have intended when she started the thread.


Thanks, yeah, it wasn't. I was being serious that I wanted to understand, and I feel like what people have posted has helped me do that - very cool!

As I said, I've never had trouble understanding why people would want a _particular_ breed. I have a different preference, but it's not difficult for me to perceive the reasons someone would be drawn to a specific breed of their choice.

What's been confusing me is that lately I've heard several people say basically, "I want a purebred, now please help me pick the breed..." And the aspect that was confusing me was the purebred first, specific breed second order of doing things, even though I understood it the other way around.

Hearing people's reasoning, it makes more sense now.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Lots of people are also under the assumption that all cats are a "breed" - we all see how many people come onto this forum showing us their adorable moggies and asking if they are a "Russian Blue" or "Van" or whatever. Or the ones that think any spotty tabby they found on the street is a bengel, or that their chubby kitties are maine coons. 

With dogs, you can easily identify many breed characteristics and if someone calls their mutt a "setter / lab cross" or a "Spankerpoo" or whatever name, most people just take that at face value and don't demand their papers. If it looks like a chihuahua and barks like a chihuahua, that's really good enough for most.

I think some people honestly don't realize that a "pure bred" cat really comes down to that registration paper. So when a person decides they want a dog, they look at breeds to see what fits them best. People applying that same logic to cats causes confusion, I think.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

4 of the cats that I've had, have been rescues (in some variation or other) and Holly is a Maine ****.

I had Maggie & Kobi when I lost Callie and wanted to add another cat. About year before we had a very stressful redirected aggression episode between the two of them that resulted in both having abscesses and a separation and reintroduction process that took several months. I had peace and didn't want to upset it, but I did want to add another cat. Given their personalities, I knew that a kitten would be a much easier introduction for Maggie. But Kobi is a big (literally 19lbs at that time) bully who likes to pick on other cats. 

I figured that I needed a kitten that I knew would grow into a rather large cat with a really easy going personality. Three of the 4 rescues had been kittens and their adult personalities were all very different than what they showed in shelter or in my home early on. I also had no real way to predict adult size of a rescue kitten. So I decided that this time I would choose a purebred kitten of a breed that is known to have the characteristics I thought I needed. I knew there were no guarantees that an individual would be true to breed, but figured it gave me a much better chance that picking a rescue. 

So I started out knowing I wanted a purebred, but not what breed...although Maine Coons came to mind pretty quickly. I did my research, I talked with my vet and several breeders before I made my final decision. My breeder also helped me ensure that Holly had the personality I was looking for, at least as a kitten. 

As it turned out, she has been the perfect fit. Maggie accepted her fairly easily...at least for Maggie. It took 6 months before she stopped hissing at her when she got too close. And to this day, Kobi still beats on her. She'll run behind the couch to hide and 5 minutes later she's rubbing up against him...totally forgiving. 

Even though I didn't set out to specifically get a Maine ****, I have fallen in love with the breed and I'm pretty sure that there will be more MCs in my future. Just as there will be more rescues. I do way more than most people to support my local shelter and that won't change. But I don't feel that precludes me from appreciating and supporting responsible breeding.


----------



## Loza (Apr 14, 2013)

I have always loved the Brits and even have even dreamed of having them (actually dreamt on many occasions that instead of giving birth to a human baby, it was a Brit..... I hope that's not too weird).
I am not sure we have the same trends as they do in USA like someone mentioned as a pet being like a hand bag, but this was definitely not our case. Lol, do people really go around and tell everyone how important they are because they own a certain breed???? Gosh, where we live, most people don't even wear shoes!!!
We did heaps of research each time we looked for a pet. We picked them for their traits, personalities, looks and how they would fit into our active, boisterous family and lifestyle. The BIGGEST concern to us was their health and genetic/history of health. This is because we are VERY isolated and will have no access to immediate vet care. We only have flights twice a day during the week, once a day during the weekend, or a 6-7 hour drive to the nearest town during dry season if the roads are good. We would not be able to have a pet that would need anything more than a biannual check up when a visiting vet comes out.
To each their own, all animals need a happy, loving home, no matter where they come from


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Interesting question.....in my case our family dog was a purebred English Cocker Spaniel, later we had a Saluki. I had two Angora rabbits as pets when I was younger as well. In my young adult years I had a Arab/American Saddlebred cross....I really wanted an purebred Arabian but my budget didn't allow it. We've had a couple of DSH's. A stubby-tailled grey kitten followed my kids home one day.....he was very different from the DSH's we had in personality and his silvery grey coat, and after going to a cat show, talking to breeders and showing pictures of him figured out he was a Manx/Russian Blue cross. It was the Manx personality that won me over, but I liked his almost-tailless look. I decided I wanted to breed Manx and initially I got a show Cymric (longhair Manx) kitten and then began breeding them for 18 yrs. before I retired from breeding. During my showing days I was always attracted to the Devon Rex which came up after the Cymric judging......they were just such neat cats, all so friendly, well behaved and amenable to handling. So when I was down to my last Manx and I couldn't find another one, decided to fulfill my longing for a Devon. They actually are quite similar in personality to Manx, perhaps the influence of the British SH as an outcross in the development of their breeding programs. Devons are more active, but less chatty than the Manx, show loyalty and love to their owner equally, but are a bit more needier. They're much easier to maintain than a Cymric's coat with their short wavy coat. Having no guard hairs like most cats, they are suited strictly as an indoor cat. So I'd say it's really the_ personality traits of a breed_ that interest me first, and then overall attractiveness and beauty. For example, though the Sphynx are a loyal and devoted companion, I really like the _textural feel of fur_, and a sweet expression with large eyes. For me, I don't see that in a Sphynx. Persians/Himmies have that but I've had my fill of grooming longhairs.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Loza said:


> I have always loved the Brits and even have even dreamed of having them (actually dreamt on many occasions that instead of giving birth to a human baby, it was a Brit..... I hope that's not too weird).


That's a bit different than what I was asking, though. 

I get being drawn to a _specific_ breed, I really do. I don't share the preference - but I don't share the preference some people have for dogs over cats, either. I can just accept it as a matter of taste, and we're all different.

What I was trying to puzzle through was why some potential cat owners know they want a cat with a pedigree but don't know which particular breed they're most interested in. This discussion is helping me understand that.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

I wanted (got) a Pure Breed because (assuming the dealer is ethical), while there is individual variation, you can pretty much predict the disposition.

I've known of shelter cats that behaved one way in the shelter and another once they were homed. A friend had to rehome a sweet cat that just went bananas at her home.

It wasn't for the looks, but for the personality in my case. However, I'm starting to fall into the camp that two are better than one if you work and have to leave them alone all day. Tough lesson, but I'm sure it will work out in the end.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

NBrazil said:


> However, I'm starting to fall into the camp that two are better than one if you work and have to leave them alone all day. Tough lesson, but I'm sure it will work out in the end.


I had planned on only having one cat for the first few years. Then Zephyr hit the nine month stage, and I... rethought that plan. It saved my sanity.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Blakeney Green said:


> I had planned on only having one cat for the first few years. Then Zephyr hit the nine month stage, and I... rethought that plan. It saved my sanity.


:O What is this "nine month stage"? What happened? My kittens are nine months now...


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Nine-month stage=teenage crazies which may well last until 2 yrs.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

catloverami said:


> nine-month stage=teenage crazies which may well last until 2 yrs.


noooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

Squee is nearly two...and I swear to god she never stays still. She's just constantly moving. It's exhausting to watch...maybe she'll quieten down when she gets a bit older.

I didn't realise this is normal. I've never had a cat with so much energy before. Karis was quite relaxed and never in a rush anywhere. And Mika just chills all day and always has


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Looks like this topic has reached it's natural conclusion....


----------

